# Ballroom Dancers



## Unregistered (Mar 13, 2008)

Any in here?

I'm dancing with my university (University of Alberta) at a Bronze level, following the International Standard and Latin syllabus...

Started competing last year (still only in-house) but hopefully will move on to regionals soon...! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While the wife and I have taken lessons through the local Arthur Murray studio, encumbered with me, she is nowhere near as accomplished () as your OP would indicate you are! We are in fact, just good enough to muddle our way through dances at a wedding or during other evenings out that offer an opportunity for me to embarrass myself.


----------



## NEW_Rome (Oct 29, 2008)

While I am not on any team I greatly enjoy ballroom dancing. Favorites would be the Viennese Waltz; Nightclub Two-Step; and while it may not be a strict ballroom, Lindy Hop.


----------



## george16george (Sep 19, 2008)

Far from professional. Like another poster, I attend Arthur Murray for enjoyment. 

I rather like the latin dances myself.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

When I first moved to Atlanta, I lived in the same building where Arthur Murray opened his first dance studio as a Georgia Tech student.

I'm reasonably competent, but haven't done any serious ballroom dancing.

My brother-in-law's best friend (and my nephew's godmother) made it to fourth place on the most recently completed season of _Dancing With The Stars_.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 17, 2008)

Unregistered said:


> Any in here?
> 
> I'm dancing with my university (University of Alberta) at a Bronze level, following the International Standard and Latin syllabus...
> 
> Started competing last year (still only in-house) but hopefully will move on to regionals soon...! :icon_smile_big:


I took several courses in Austria, international style of course, and completed Silver. I never finished the Gold level...

I never competed, but I love dancing, and attend several social balls per year.

My favourite dances are Viennese waltz, quickstep and rumba.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Persephone said:


> I took several courses in Austria, international style of course, and completed Silver. I never finished the Gold level...
> 
> I never competed, but I love dancing, and attend several social balls per year.
> 
> My favourite dances are Viennese waltz, quickstep and rumba.


I'm envious of those who can attend the function you posted here earlier. Unfortunately I won't be in the DC area until mid-January, and then only passing through.


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm a fan of the Waltz, VW and slow foxtrot...

Jive also has its moments!

Wish I could attend more balls... my dance tails are hardly worn!


----------



## Persephone (Jul 17, 2008)

Miket61 said:


> I'm envious of those who can attend the function you posted here earlier. Unfortunately I won't be in the DC area until mid-January, and then only passing through.


If you can come to DC in February, there is a grand affair at the Organisation of American States where many people attend dressed in white tie and state decorations. I don't have the exact date yet, but the opportunities are out there -- just not that many and some are not well-publicised.

I actually met a couple from Atlanta, Georgia at a ball in February 2008. I know it's quite a distance, but nobody wants to come to DC in February (cold and wet) so plane tickets are usually quite cheap.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Persephone said:


> If you can come to DC in February, there is a grand affair at the Organisation of American States where many people attend dressed in white tie and state decorations. I don't have the exact date yet, but the opportunities are out there -- just not that many and some are not well-publicised.
> 
> I actually met a couple from Atlanta, Georgia at a ball in February 2008. I know it's quite a distance, but nobody wants to come to DC in February (cold and wet) so plane tickets are usually quite cheap.


It's only two hours by plane.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Not a competitive dancer by any means, but I love ballroom, and have been taking lessons; and going to proper dances in NYC for years. Not so much the last four years or so, but when I can. My wife hates that I am a dance snob, in that I have trouble with wedding dancing when they try a tango or swing because it's very hard to enjoy dancing with a floor full of people who make it up as they go along.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Joe Frances said:


> Not a competitive dancer by any means, but I love ballroom, and have been taking lessons; and going to proper dances in NYC for years. Not so much the last four years or so, but when I can. My wife hates that I am a dance snob, in that I have trouble with wedding dancing when they try a tango or swing because it's very hard to enjoy dancing with a floor full of people who make it up as they go along.


If the orchestra knows "The Electric Slide," sit on the sidelines and drink champagne until all the silly people start to look barely competent. Then still don't get on the floor.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

With the music of Peter Duchin, Lester Lanin, Guy Lombardo, Meyer Davis & Phil Bennet you could dance. The dance floors were always full yet everyone moved. As the evening wore on then the Lindy and the Twist were played. Peter Duchin would do a routine about "Society Dancing" very funny.


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

Dancing is one of the many things I intend to take up and become proficient in... someday. Lamentably, there are only 24 hours in a day and my priorities are currently elsewhere. 

I admire the folks who are good at it, because, honestly, I don't have a clue. It's plain to see that it is a great way to keep a girlfriend/wife romanced and happy - one of the reasons I want to give it another shot.

edit: If anyone wants to recommend a good "dancing for dummies" book/DVD, I'm all ears.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Perhaps the Complete Idiots Guide to Ballroom Dancing, by Jeff Allen, is what you are looking for...it even comes with it's own music CD. Another option is a self help book my wife and I picked up to supplement the Arthur Murray lessons...Ballroom Dancing, by Craig R. Horwood...it also comes with a music CD. Good luck and enjoy yourself!


----------



## Persephone (Jul 17, 2008)

SlowE30 said:


> Dancing is one of the many things I intend to take up and become proficient in... someday. Lamentably, there are only 24 hours in a day and my priorities are currently elsewhere.
> 
> I admire the folks who are good at it, because, honestly, I don't have a clue. It's plain to see that it is a great way to keep a girlfriend/wife romanced and happy - one of the reasons I want to give it another shot.
> 
> edit: If anyone wants to recommend a good "dancing for dummies" book/DVD, I'm all ears.


I don't know about books or DVDs, but there is a great series of free lessons on YouTube. He's a Canadian dance teacher and here is his site:
https://www.youtube.com/user/aanw97

The dances are divided into types and levels (e.g., beginners Foxtrot step). I think they're very good. He's not flashy, but provides solid instructions.


----------

